# Aurora chapter marine chapter master



## guyver074 (Feb 14, 2008)

here is a conversion I just finished tonight.....


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I like him, his pose is great! Enjoy some tasty rep!


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice conversion, but in my opinion the legs look wrong. The rest is good though!


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Is that using the white scars chapter master model?

Great model can'twait to see this painted.

Post up some pics once your done


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree the legs and body dont go well together. Something just looks wrong about the legs.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

I think its the torso, it needs to be up a little bit more, kinda like hit chest is pointing out i think

I dont really like the head but still a really great conversion and cant wait to see it painted


----------



## guyver074 (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah it is using the new white scars chapter master mini i didn't use the head,arms and added the banner.here is the original model Kor'sarro Khan....


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Maybe have the gun pointing forward rather than down. Also, some other angles might let us see more.
Good job though, I like the idea of most marines having helmets. I use as few possible bare heads.


----------



## guyver074 (Feb 14, 2008)

So I repositioned the arm and took a pic or 2 at diff angles....
























personally i think the model was awkward in the 1st place.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

to me he looks like his swinging his arms wildly, i think you should try lower the sword arm, then rotate the sword so it points along the models torso like his in the motion of thrusting and i think with the plasma pistol you should use the bent arm and try and get the elbow sticking outwords following the line of the torso while the plasma pistol is going out at a right angle, if that makes sense, hard to explain, heres a pic, abit crude i know but i hope it helps


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

The torso-legs is still a bit weird. 
His body has twisted much too far. 
Twist the body back to normal, then twist very vety slightly. It will make it look better.
If you look at Khan's body, it isn't twisted much. Something like that would be better.


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

Second pose is better. Needs to be looking along the pistol barrel as if aimng to make it look really natural.


----------



## guyver074 (Feb 14, 2008)

the torso and legs haven't been touched at all that's the way the mini came.And i am doing some more tinkering with the pistol arm later tonight to see if i cant get the arm to come a lil more left i have some green stuff so i shouldn't have a problem


----------



## guyver074 (Feb 14, 2008)

ok moved the arm to be more in line with the head.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks better, just dont like the head doesn't make it look as original, maybe put a mask like the honor guard so it looks kooler 

thats just me


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

I really like how it's now. Just drill the barrel of the plasma pistol :wink:


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Model looks very cool. The pistol arm looks very good now I like the movement you've added to the model. Now we wait for painting


----------



## guyver074 (Feb 14, 2008)

here's a tease of where i stand with the painting.........


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

looks good, i agree about lowing the sword a bit though, looks like he's trying to interpretive dance while fight


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looking really awesome dude i like the colour.. .looks a little striking scorpion though... to me anyway


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I actually like the pose how it is-- the sword slightly raised makes it look more like he's leading a charge, and the sword is sort of gesturing for everyone else behind him to follow. 

Good use of the new Kosarro Khan model, too-- it's one of those models I haven't really been able to come up with a good use for outside of its intended purpose, so I haven't picked one up-- but seeing this, I might try my hand at using it as a conversion base.


----------



## guyver074 (Feb 14, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> I actually like the pose how it is-- the sword slightly raised makes it look more like he's leading a charge, and the sword is sort of gesturing for everyone else behind him to follow.
> 
> Good use of the new Kosarro Khan model, too-- it's one of those models I haven't really been able to come up with a good use for outside of its intended purpose, so I haven't picked one up-- but seeing this, I might try my hand at using it as a conversion base.


Yeah I was looking to use lysander for a conversion originally but the shop had none in but they were just putting the Kosarro Khan model in inventory so when I saw the pose he was supposed to be in the gears started turning.And yeah that's what I originally intended was to make him look like he was leading a charge as I converted him all I kept picturing was a U.S.civil war general leading a charge into battle for some reason.


----------



## guyver074 (Feb 14, 2008)

And here's the finished mini in all it's glory!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























Enjoy!!


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

i like the conversion, but just doesn't scream out "chapter master" to me though... but the conversion you have done is sweet, although he looks more like a honor guard standard bearer... but still very nice, have some rep


----------



## guyver074 (Feb 14, 2008)

here's a pic with him and his troops.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks cool to me. Nice work, *guyver074*.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Try a wash or an ink on the Aquilla on his standard, it's easy as hell and looks really nice.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

primeministersinsiter said:


> Try a wash or an ink on the Aquilla on his standard, it's easy as hell and looks really nice.


I second that.


----------



## guyver074 (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah been thinking about that too just was wondering if badab black or even what other wash I can use


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

guyver074 said:


> yeah been thinking about that too just was wondering if badab black or even what other was I can use


Gryphonne Sepia would be enough to take the shine off the gold.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Awesome conversion. Love to see original pieces :victory: Only thing I can critique is the banner. There is just too much green. And by green I mean the same green. Either wash it darker or highlight it brighter to make it different. Also as suggested use a Sepia or Orgyn Flesh (my personal choice) wash on the gold to bring out some detail. Otherwise its an awesome model and I would love to see it on the tabletop.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

not sure if it's the photos or me being half asleep :biggrin: but the green in some of the above pics looks a bit flat?


----------



## guyver074 (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks for the advise on what washes I could use.I'll hit my local store on Friday and pick em up.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

Aurora chapter for the Win!

I like the pose, looks like a valiant captain marching forward through incoming fire.

I see mold lines in his helmet! I'll also agree that the banner makes it too much green.

did you ever complete him?


----------

